# From vw to audi?



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys, new to this version of the forum, been on vortex for a long time. Not sure where to post this.

Anyway I have a mk6 Gti right now and have been thinking about making an Audi my next car, but I'm not 100% sure it's worth it for me. 

What I mean is I'm not sure I feel like there's much of an upgrade going from my Gti into a new a3, or q3. As far as interiors, I don't see much difference in quality. Other than quattro, am I really getting a much better car? I really don't add a lot of options to my cars, heated seats, bi xenon's, and nav is all I need, and I have that in the Gti. Neither car would have real leather or a ton of lux options.

So aside from what I COULD get in an Audi that maybe isn't an option on the vw, am I getting a better QUALITY product? 

If I get an Audi, will I still be replacing water pumps at 30k? Intake manifolds that have to be replaced at 40k?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay, so the reason you're pretty much seeing this issue is because the cars you're looking at are entry level Audis, and you're comparing them to a (relatively) highline VW. I had the same experience shopping my CC and the A3. The CC has the same engine (not as new of a generation, but basically the same), the same transmission, is bigger, has more room/space and has a much nicer interior for $2,000-3,000 less than the A3. It also has more options as standard, such as a better stereo (which you'd have to pay for to upgrade to the B&O in the Audi), HIDs and a rear view camera, all of which are $$$ adds on the A3. The only thing the A3 has over the CC is AWD, which was not a deciding factor for me.

Unfortunately the reason Audi can make their A3 and Q3 so cheap is that they are essentially built on a VW platform and then re-badged and re-designed to fit Audi's design goals. Usually this means dropping options, cutting corners and losing quality in the transition. You're paying more for the same car with a "prettier" exterior and a better badge -- admittedly it might have a higher resale value on the back end, but that's not always the case either.

To really buy the premium Audi product, you have to at least look at the A4 and Q5. And if you think about it, it makes sense -- these are the cars that were Audi entry-level cars up until a few years ago, and only recently has Audi brought in these cheaper options for new buyers that want the badge without the extra $10k.


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

That makes sense. But I wonder if the reliability is any better. If not, then I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you purchase a car based on its size, that is, do you pick a size first and then choose what is available in the market or do you pick based on your budget?

1) If you don't care about size, go with what the second poster said if you do not need AWD.

2) If you do care about size, then what the second poster said is probably not applicable to you. Assuming you are aiming for a compact car and you want to stick with VW or Audi, then you don't really have that many choices. You can only choose between Golf, Jetta, and A3. I'd suggest you then decide on whether you'd want a hatch, a sedan, and whether you need AWD. If you don't care, then your best bet is probably the Golf R. It is the best deal. If you want a sedan and AWD (like me), you'd probably want to go for the A3.

Hope this helps.

P.S. I did go from VW to Audi and do only like compact cars. Also, the A3 interior is a lot nicer than the VW's that I have owned and test driven. Some might find it too minimalistic though.


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

I test drove an 11 a4 avant but didn't like the way it felt. Ideally it'd be nice to have the extra space, but I do like the maneuverability of the compacts, I park at train stations. So that's where I started to gain interest in the q3, since it would give me a little more space and 4 doors plus some more... sort of utility I guess, a little more ground clearance for when my wife drives it etc. Also considering the new Mercedes Benz gla. Direct competition to the q3, very nice interior. 

I love the allroad but it's a bit out of range. If the vw alltrack makes it here before I make a decision I'll definitely give that a look.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ultimate steve said:


> I test drove an 11 a4 avant but didn't like the way it felt. Ideally it'd be nice to have the extra space, but I do like the maneuverability of the compacts, I park at train stations. So that's where I started to gain interest in the q3, since it would give me a little more space and 4 doors plus some more... sort of utility I guess, a little more ground clearance for when my wife drives it etc. Also considering the new Mercedes Benz gla. Direct competition to the q3, very nice interior.
> 
> I love the allroad but it's a bit out of range. If the vw alltrack makes it here before I make a decision I'll definitely give that a look.


I really like the Q3 in terms of looks and size. However, it is still based on the old chassis like the Tiguan and the old 2.0T. Until they replace that with the new 2.0T, I would recommend against that car.

Since you have been looking at allroad and SUVs, have you looked at the Golf R? It might really be your best bet.

If I preferred hatch more, I would have no doubt gotten the Golf R.


----------

